# Баян с запахом перегара



## borobor (4 Июн 2017)

Кто-нибудь знает как вывести запах перегара из баяна?

В общем история такая. Первый раз столкнулся с откровенным кидаловом на Авито, когда решил приобрести баян в стиле ретро. Почему-то мне больше нравится звучание ретро-инструментов, нежели современных. Раньше делал покупки на Авито дистанционно, но такой кидок первый раз со мной. В общем, нашел я видео где мужик играл на инструменте с выступающей левой клавиатурой и пятиконечной звездой около грифа - мне очень понравилось звучание, и потом я нашел такой инструмент на Авито:
Не попадайтесь! Хотя я не думаю, что этот человек промышляет на постоянной основе - просто решил дополнительно подзаработать на случайно подвернувшемся лошке.
На претензии с моей стороны прикинулся шлангом, что я, мол, другие фото ему подсовываю и забирать инструмент обратно и возвращать деньги, естественно, отказался.

Хотел я с расстройства выкинуть этот баян, но рука не поднимается, да и инструмент не виноват что он был в таких руках.
Открыл его - голоса вроде не ржавые - и на том спасибо, можно попробовать отреставрировать, но для начала надо избавиться от запаха. Ткани я по отрывал и выкинул, сам баян разобрал и положил на балконе проветриваться - не помогает, запах въелся в дерево.


----------



## Kuzalogly (4 Июн 2017)

Были  и у меня такие случаи.  Гармони пахли вокзальным сортиром, Беломором и портянками... 

Неплохо помогает бытовая химия "Нейтрализатор запаха", выставление инструмента в разобранном виде (мех отдельно и растянут!) на солнечные лучи. А потом перемолоть зерновой кофе, и кое-где насыпать, а кое-где уложить в марлевые мешочки. 
Но работы по полному устранению запахов- более глобальны. Переклеивать все борины новым дерматином, протирать  корпусные детали уксусом и т.д,...


----------



## Slawa (4 Июн 2017)

Как же можно покупать инструмент по почте? Я ещё могу понять новый, типовой какой нибудь (Roland например, которые все одинаково звучат). И то я никогда бы не купил инструмент, не поиграв на нем


----------



## zet10 (4 Июн 2017)

Мда... На первом фото баян цельнопланочный, у меня был такой, очень добротный инструмент в цене 10-15 тысяч. На втором фото кусковое Г... По цене 500-1500 тысячи рублей.Сдается мне что  Всеволод Анатольевич был в курсе темы и не такой уж он и " шланг" а просто  подонок. Про запах перегара не встречал такого, а вот прокуренные заказные белые баяны до желтизны это было, и истребить этот запах было не возможно!


----------



## zet10 (4 Июн 2017)

Как тут не вспомнить слова одного небезизвестного персонажа " покупайте только у проверенных продавцов"


----------



## borobor (4 Июн 2017)

Kuzalogly (04.06.2017, 16:51) писал:


> Неплохо помогает бытовая химия "Нейтрализатор запаха", выставление инструмента в разобранном виде (мех отдельно и растянут!) на солнечные лучи. А потом перемолоть зерновой кофе, и кое-где насыпать, а кое-где уложить в марлевые мешочки.Но работы по полному устранению запахов- более глобальны. Переклеивать все борины новым дерматином, протирать корпусные детали уксусом и т.д,...


 Slawa (04.06.2017, 17:17) писал:


> Как же можно покупать инструмент по почте? Я ещё могу понять новый, типовой какой нибудь (Roland например, которые все одинаково звучат). И то я никогда бы не купил инструмент, не поиграв на нем


 Это я всё понимаю, но другого способа заполучить нужный мне инструмент нет -
я живу в маленьком городе, тут такие никто не продает.
zet10 (04.06.2017, 17:19) писал:


> Сдается мне что Всеволод Анатольевич был в курсе темы и не такой уж он и " шланг" а просто подонок.


----------



## vev (4 Июн 2017)

*
borobor*, 
Ну Вам хотя бы баян прислали, а камрадам мешок гипса доставался тут надысь


----------



## borobor (4 Июн 2017)

Какой-то глюк произошел: форма быстрого ответа половину того, что я написал просто съела.
Ну да ладно, я хотел сказать *Kuzalogly* спасибо за советы, а про то, что
Цитата:


> Сдается мне что Всеволод Анатольевич был в курсе темы и не такой уж он и " шланг" а просто подонок.


Я думаю, что его фото не из публичного доступа, поэтому у него скорее всего, был этот баян (который цельнопланочный), но он его продал у себя в городе, а мне запихнул то, что смог выменять у местных алкашей на бутылку самой дешевой водки.
Ну а насчет
Цитата:


> Как тут не вспомнить слова одного небезизвестного персонажа " покупайте только у проверенных продавцов"


Это, конечно, верно, но и обычного продавца такого инструмента сложновато найти, а, уж проверенного тем более.

*vev*, это я понимаю, но на самом деле хз что лучше мешок гипса или головная боль что теперь с этим инструментом делать


----------



## vev (4 Июн 2017)

*borobor*,выкинуть и забыть... Ну или использовать для экспериментов. Я на таком отрабатывал перевосковку голосов. Тратить время и деньги на доведение до игрового состояния - по-моему бред...  Считайте, что задешево прошли вакцинацию и в следующий раз не попадетесь

Фото скорее всего можно надыбать в сети и находится он гденьть за 3/9 земель. Учите методы мошенников лучша...


----------



## borobor (4 Июн 2017)

vev (04.06.2017, 18:16) писал:


> Ну или использовать для экспериментов. Я на таком отрабатывал перевосковку голосов.


 Ну, собственно так и хочу сделать..
Насчет перевосковки я посмотрел внутренности - у него в левом полукорпусе 3 резонатора несъемные. Причем они рядом друг к другу стоят. Как вы делали перевосковку в этом случае?


----------



## dj.sator (4 Июн 2017)

Вообще я с пересылами давно работаю. Но совсем не по музыкальной теме и не по авито. 
По теме. Не понимаю одной вещи, почему вы пишите здесь, а не идете в полицию? Такие вопросы уже давно стали решаемыми. А то только мошенников кормят, а потом на форумах пишут, не в обиду.
На приличных форумах регулярно выкладывают данные мошенников по теме, но приличные мошенники обходят это дело подставными реквизитами. Именно поэтому те кому приспичило испытывать судьбу, предлагают максимально для мошенника неудобные способы оплаты. С посещением банков, попаданием под камеры, предъявлением паспорта.

И хочу сказать на своем опыте, что не так страшны дистанционные продавцы мошенники, как дистанционные покупатели мудоз...ны и транспортные компании с недобросовестными сотрудниками.


----------



## borobor (5 Июн 2017)

dj.sator (04.06.2017, 23:42) писал:


> Такие вопросы уже давно стали решаемыми.


 Та ладно! Ни за что не поверю я в это.
Во первых, всем известно что полиция у нас работает на отъ**ись. По такому делу даже никто пальцем не пошевелит.
Во-вторых, как доказать какой именно баян покупал. Продавец скажет, что мол, какой купил, такой я ему и отправил и пока не докажешь обратное он будет прав. И самое поганое, что доказать, мягко говоря, будет проблематично.
Хотя если у вас есть предложения по этому поводу, я бы послушал...
dj.sator (04.06.2017, 23:42) писал:


> не так страшны дистанционные продавцы мошенники, как дистанционные покупатели мудоз..


 Не знаю как другие - лично я нормальный покупатель, даже слишком нормальный, думаю даже, что мне не помешало бы быть немного мудоз...


----------



## dj.sator (5 Июн 2017)

borobor писал:


> dj.sator (04.06.2017, 23:42) писал:Такие вопросы уже давно стали решаемыми. Та ладно! Ни за что не поверю я в это.
> Во первых, всем известно что полиция у нас работает на отъ**ись. По такому делу даже никто пальцем не пошевелит.
> Во-вторых, как доказать какой именно баян покупал. Продавец скажет, что мол, какой купил, такой я ему и отправил и пока не докажешь обратное он будет прав. И самое поганое, что доказать, мягко говоря, будет проблематично.
> Хотя если у вас есть предложения по этому поводу, я бы послушал...
> dj.sator (04.06.2017, 23:42) писал:не так страшны дистанционные продавцы мошенники, как дистанционные покупатели мудоз.. Не знаю как другие - лично я нормальный покупатель, даже слишком нормальный, думаю даже, что мне не помешало бы быть немного мудоз...


Вот и выходит что за СВОИ права никто бороться не хочет. Знаете, по поводу 
полиции и их методы работы. Люди разные и если вам встречались одни 
упыри, то вам не повезло. Про доказательства - скриншотили объявление 
авито? Думаю нет. Ищите либо в своем кэше(время прошло уже нет его). В 
кэше яндекса, гугла - оттуда так просто не пропадает(нужно точный текст 
объявления знать). Если профиль хозяина не удален -сейчас можно увидеть 
закрытые объявления. 
Вообще погуглите для начала, почитайте. У вас как я понимаю сумма больше 10? Обратите еще внимание, в интернет лезут 
жаловаться в основном, т.е. вначале пишут меня нае, ой обманули. Пишут заявление, то, сё и даже в случае решения вопроса не бегают по форумам с криками УРАА!
И про настрой - не нужно идти в органы с настроем что ничего не выйдет. 
Могут начать разводилово в духе что как бабка, ну киданули и ладно.(На 
опыте одного коллеги,и киданули на 60к).
И вот еще что - к сожалению удаленно у незнакомых людей я на авито дороже 1к ничего не покупал. Мой 
опыт основан на форумных продажах, где человек неизбежно "следит" и 
иногда такие вопросы решаются еще на стадии "сейчас форумчане из твоего 
города пойдут тебя искать по месту жительства и работы". А то помню был 
случай с покупашкой, которому без предоплаты выслали товар, а он якобы в
аварии погиб, еще скидываться его жене собирались. Вот где детектив 
был!
Писать можно много, но Ваш вопрос за вас решать никто не будет. Попробуйте, не получится -вы сделали что могли.
Есть так же у соответствующих служб интернет - приемные, 21век однако. Замечу что они работают.


----------



## borobor (5 Июн 2017)

dj.sator (05.06.2017, 13:52) писал:


> Люди разные и если вам встречались одниупыри, то вам не повезло.


 В органах нормальных людей не более 1%, попасть на нормальных очень маловероятно.

dj.sator (05.06.2017, 13:52) писал:


> Про доказательства - скриншотили объявлениеавито? Думаю нет.


 Правильно думаете. Но даже если бы и закскриншотил это бы ничего бы не дало. Во-первых для полиции это не доказательство, а во-вторых, продавец скажет, что да у него было и такое объявление, но инструмент из него он продал другому человеку, а мне тот, который продал мне по другому объявлению. И доказывать он ничего не должен ибо презумпция невиновности. Занавес.


----------



## dj.sator (5 Июн 2017)

Конечно, везде злобные упыри. Приведу простой пример. Если вы что то покупаете напрямую и вам дают не то что вы покупали? Продавец вам тоже будет говорить что покупали вы не "блестящее" это, а вон "ржавое" то. И в случае чего у него презумпция невиновности?
На этом пожалуй закончу, ибо попытаться себе помочь(как я вижу по сообщениям) вы почему то не хотите. Там религия не позволяет, воспитание, творческая натура. Не важно, это Ваше дело. Но по крайней мере сходить проконсультироваться или написать в полицию вы можете.


----------



## dj.sator (5 Июн 2017)

borobor/ писал:


> vev (04.06.2017, 18:16) писал:Ну или использовать для экспериментов. Я на таком отрабатывал перевосковку голосов. Ну, собственно так и хочу сделать..
> Насчет перевосковки я посмотрел внутренности - у него в левом полукорпусе 3 резонатора несъемные. Причем они рядом друг к другу стоят. Как вы делали перевосковку в этом случае?


Как я понимаю, этот баян ранний тульский. Я делаю тонким длинным жалом(самодельное из обычного медного) паяльника который подцеплен к диммеру на симисторе для регулировки температуры(без обратной связи если что, можно взять осветительный), либо паяльник от паяльной станции с регулировкой температуры.


----------



## zet10 (6 Июн 2017)

Пожалуй встану на сторону Андрея( истица). Читайте правила Авито( или подобных) сайтов, там все прописано...Вы где ищете правду? Её в жизни нет, а уж про виртуальность молчу...
Андрей, мне Вас Искрене Жаль! Мой совет " выбросите в помойку этот г..баян ",купите себе нормальный цельный баян за 15 и не морочьте голову!


----------



## zet10 (6 Июн 2017)

Поэтому предлагаю Московский, цельнопланочный баян, ценой в 15 тысяч рублей.Если нужно фото нутра  скину на форум всем людям добрым для обозрения! прошу прощения у админов, но все же фото внешнего вида прикреплю.


----------



## borobor (6 Июн 2017)

Цитата:


> И в случае чего у него презумпция невиновности?


Именно так, с юридической точки зрения. Обвинить кого-то в чем-то можно только если есть неопровержимые доказательства. Другими словами бремя доказательства вины лежит на обвинителе, обвиняемый, только за то, что на него показали пальцем, свою невиновность доказывать не должен. Да и вообще встречное обвинение за клевету можно схлопотать, если на более-менее принципиального и юридически грамотного нарвешься. А ещё скриншот не является неопровержимым доказательством.
В общем это с точки зрения законодательства. А на практике полиция и при наличии доказательств не 
всегда что-то вообще хочет делать.
А в моем городе вообще не так давно случай был - человека убили, расследование 2 месяца не начинали до тех пор пока родственники не догадались какие-то влиятельные знакомства подключить.
В общем, тут может какой угодно быть настрой, вера в победу, справедливость, уверенность в себе и тому подобные вещи, но против действительности не попрешь.

dj.sator (05.06.2017, 22:45) писал:


> Я делаю тонким длинным жалом(самодельное из обычного медного)...


Это вы имеете в виду если на резонаторе и/или голосах остался воск?
А если убрать провонявшийся воск, то новый ведь уже ничем не подлезешь туда залить?

zet10 (06.06.2017, 00:34) писал:


> Поэтому предлагаю Московский, цельнопланочный баян, ценой в 15 тысяч рублей.


----------



## borobor (6 Июн 2017)

Да что такое с форумом?
Опять быстрая форма ответа съела мой последний абзац. Это у всех так или только у меня? Может быть потому что я много печатаю или использую много цитат в быстрой форме?
В общем, я хотел сказать спасибо *zet10* за интересное предложение, но после того, как я прое*ал энную сумму денег, у меня сейчас столько нет. Не подумайте, что я прибедняюсь, просто я из маленького города, у нас тут один сраный завод - самый лучший работодатель, зп совсем другие, не как в Москве. Короче, не буду вас грузить своими проблемами, просто дайте мне время подумать - может что-то придумаю. Но специально для меня инструмент не держите - если кто-то другой купит - продавайте.
Но если не затруднит - фото всё-такие пришлите, и, если можно, не могли бы вы звук записать (как получится, студийная запись не нужна). Что-то я на Ютубе таких баянов не видел (или не замечал).


----------



## Kuzalogly (6 Июн 2017)

borobor писал:


> А если убрать провонявшийся воск, то новый ведь уже ничем не подлезешь туда залить?


Почему? Катаем из мастики колбаски. Раскладываем пинцетами, прижимаем. Потом плавим или паяльной станцией, или фигурными жалами паяльника, подключенного через ЛАТР.


----------



## borobor (6 Июн 2017)

Kuzalogly (06.06.2017, 20:59) писал:


> Почему? Катаем из мастики колбаски. Раскладываем пинцетами, прижимаем. Потом плавим или паяльной станцией, или фигурными жалами паяльника, подключенного через ЛАТР.


 Ах, вот оно что! А вы мастику сами делаете или покупаете?
Просто воск так скатать проблематично, а мастику у меня в городе купить негде. Если есть рецепт, поделитесь, пожалуйста.


----------



## Евгений51 (6 Июн 2017)

*borobor*, Купите восковую свечку вот и мастика. Они разные. Можете сами добавить канифоли , если слишком мягкая.
Пока идёт эта тема , я два таких баяна привёл в порядок и избавил от старческого запаха.


----------



## Евгений51 (6 Июн 2017)

то новый ведь уже ничем не подлезешь туда залить?
Каждый голос по порядку заливаешь, чистишь место для следуюшего и, опять заливаешь


----------



## voldemar-60 (6 Июн 2017)

Да простят меня мастера по ремонту за рецепт, но я делал мастику сам, т.к. тоже живу в небольшом городке. Брал канифоль, парафин (надо, конечно, воск, но парафин доступнее) и скипидар в соотношении 50:50:2. Все это разогревал и перемешивал. Еще надо бы льняное масло, но я обходился без него. Может не совсем правильно, но планки держатся.


----------



## dj.sator (6 Июн 2017)

borobor писал:


> Kuzalogly (06.06.2017, 20:59) писал:Почему? Катаем из мастики колбаски. Раскладываем пинцетами, прижимаем. Потом плавим или паяльной станцией, или фигурными жалами паяльника, подключенного через ЛАТР. Ах, вот оно что! А вы мастику сами делаете или покупаете?
> Просто воск так скатать проблематично, а мастику у меня в городе купить негде. Если есть рецепт, поделитесь, пожалуйста.


https://sites.google.com/site/fomagarmoshka/mastika Вот вам ссылка на сайт Фомы. Рецепт мастики наличествует. Еще 
его(рецепт) найти можно в вк, а также в книге по ремонту баянов, 
аккордеонов. Воск достать не проблема. Добавлю от себя что лучше не 
использовать темную канифоль(самая дешевая в радиодеталях).
Я не мастер, но парафин не советую(обсосано давно на профильных форумах), а в
восковых церковных свечках процент воска на данный момент неизвестен.


----------



## vvz (7 Июн 2017)

Да какая проблема воск купить?! Просто спросить его на рынке у продавцов мёда (он дешевый, я с дуру пару кг купил... хотя нужно на самом деле 100 - 200 гр.)


----------



## borobor (7 Июн 2017)

Евгений51 (06.06.2017, 21:31) писал:


> Купите восковую свечку вот и мастика.


 Вот это вот в целях ремонта баяна я читал, что делать не рекомендуют - там помимо воска непонятно что намешано и неизвестно как себя поведет, особенно в самый ответственный момент.

Евгений51 (06.06.2017, 21:37) писал:


> то новый ведь уже ничем не подлезешь туда залить?Каждый голос по порядку заливаешь, чистишь место для следуюшего и, опять заливаешь


 Я имел в виду, если заливать жидкий воск (у меня для этого есть специальный черпачок), то между рядом стоящими резонаторами не пролезть, особенно к нижней части голоса (там где голос крепится к пластине).

voldemar-60 (06.06.2017, 21:48) писал:


> Брал канифоль, парафин (надо, конечно, воск, но парафин доступнее) и скипидар в соотношении 50:50:2. Все это разогревал и перемешивал. Еще надо бы льняное масло, но я обходился без него. Может не совсем правильно, но планки держатся.


 Да, такой рецепт я слышал, только пропорции не помню какие были.

dj.sator (06.06.2017, 22:56) писал:


> Добавлю от себя что лучше неиспользовать темную канифоль(самая дешевая в радиодеталях)


Это ценное замечание, спасибо!


----------



## borobor (7 Июн 2017)

dj.sator (06.06.2017, 22:56) писал:


> https://sites.google.com/site/fomagarmoshka/mastika Вот вам ссылка на сайт Фомы. Рецепт мастики наличествует.


 Вот спасибо! Что-то мне точный рецепт никак не попадался. Наверное, потому что книгу ещё не читал по ремонту баянов.

vvz (07.06.2017, 08:44) писал:


> Да какая проблема воск купить?! Просто спросить его на рынке у продавцов мёда (он дешевый, я с дуру пару кг купил... хотя нужно на самом деле 100 - 200 гр.)


Кстати, да! Воск не менее доступен, нежели парафин, надо только найти место где пчеловод-частник мед продает. У него этого воска завались будет. Мне вот пару месяцев назад кусочек в 150 граммов за 43 рубля достался, но это у нас в Удмуртии, в Москве может подороже будет, зависит от жадности пчеловода


----------



## Евгений51 (7 Июн 2017)

borobor писал:


> то между рядом стоящими резонаторами не пролезть, особенно к нижней части голоса (там где голос крепится к пластине).
> Резонаторы снимать надо.


----------



## zet10 (7 Июн 2017)

Каким воском не лей, этот баян не зазвучит ни КОГДА! Эксперимент?-согласен! Результат? Ноль!


----------



## borobor (8 Июн 2017)

Евгений51 (07.06.2017, 23:10) писал:


> Резонаторы снимать надо.


 Я чуть раньше писал, что там 3 резонатора рядом друг к другу несъемные стоят.


----------



## borobor (8 Июн 2017)

zet10 (07.06.2017, 23:19) писал:


> Каким воском не лей, этот баян не зазвучит ни КОГДА! Эксперимент?-согласен! Результат? Ноль!


 Ну я ведь не мастер, а на чем-то потренироваться надо. Потому что мне кажется саму пластину голосовую (собственно голос) воском только в путь можно залить по неосторожности - потом оттирать заколебешься.


----------



## Евгений51 (8 Июн 2017)

*borobor*,Если есть резонаторы, значит их ставили. Если ставили , значит можно снять. Посмотрите внимательнее, может прикручены со стороны механики.


----------



## vev (8 Июн 2017)

*Евгений51*,
там резонаторы клеенные... Снять можно, но это делу не поможет


----------



## dj.sator (8 Июн 2017)

Во первых клееные, во вторых могут быть притянуты шурупами с обратной стороны. Далее все просто. Есть столярные навыки и хочется приключений? Отрываем малые резонаторы(технологию расписывать не буду, долго). Очень часто они при этом ломаются. Остается центральная часть резонатора с большой и малой октавой. Снимаем голоса, чистим, заливаем. Приклеиваем назад резонаторы(на фабрике так их и изготавливают). Заливаем на них голоса. Делать так не советую. Из тех мастеров с кем общался так никто не делает. Зачем нужна лишняя работа? Отрывают если нет вообще никакой возможности залить по другому. Поэтому Вам написали про паяльник и температуру. Ложкой даже не стоит их пытаться лить, т.к. устанавливать придется с проёмными клапанами, а риск их залить ложкой гораздо выше.А клеить клапана потом ровно и еще пинцетом не представляется возможным. И вообще пора Вам для начала идти на мир баяна почитать, на ютуб повникать, благо наконец есть не только итальянские но и русские ролики по теме.
И да, воск оттирается скипидаром. И не вижу проблемы в том чтобы голос залить. Проблема залить проемный клапан, тогда ему кирдык.
*Zet *Правду написал. Увы но я согласен. Первый баян качественно можно пролить только если изначально все голоса в норме. А учитывая состояние баянов у которых воск пошел, то так не бывает.


----------

